

Alex, a Parrot Who Had a Way With Words, Dies - gcheong
http://www.nytimes.com/2007/09/10/science/10cnd-parrot.html?ex=1347076800&en=9d76dbcdfe092f14&ei=5090&partner=rssuserland&emc=rss

======
altay
So sad. I was obsessed with Alex for a while. If you've never heard of Alex
the parrot or the things he can do, check out this video of him with Alan Alda
(3rd from the top): <http://www.pbs.org/saf/1201/video/watchonline.htm>

Once, I got to meet Alex. My girlfriend at the time got really jealous,
because for the next two weeks all I could talk about was this (brilliant,
charming) parrot. She broke up with me shortly thereafter. Sadly, I'm not
kidding.

